# Dawgs get 2 big commits today.



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2016)

Malik Herring and Holloman both committed today.  Herring a 4 star DE and Holloman is a very talented 4 star WR. 6'2" with great speed and hands.  He will compete for a starting spot right away.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2016)

looks like ssthug and ranger gonna lose that avatar bet.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like ssthug and ranger gonna lose that avatar bet.



I have every confidence that I'll lose that bet.  UGA will be taking a larger class and can sell early playing time.  Plus, Kirby still has that new coach excitement around him.  Another season like this last one, though, and that will start to wear off.

See, Jim McToofies and the Go Gata.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I have every confidence that I'll lose that bet.  UGA will be taking a larger class and can sell early playing time.  Plus, Kirby still has that new coach excitement around him.  Another season like this last one, though, and that will start to wear off.
> 
> See, Jim McToofies and the Go Gata.



You hit the nail on the head. We'll lose this un.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2016)

Go Kirby Go


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice! Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I have every confidence that I'll lose that bet.  UGA will be taking a larger class and can sell early playing time.  Plus, Kirby still has that new coach excitement around him.  Another season like this last one, though, and that will start to wear off.
> 
> See, Jim McToofies and the Go Gata.



Goldy what you are leaving out is Kirby can also sell UGA's Campus and the Classic City of Athens which make Tally look like a mobile home park in Hiram. Plus we have an indoor practice facility under construction that is very sweet.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2016)

Kirby will get the recruits. Now he has to coach them up.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby will get the recruits. Now he has to coach them up.



THIS^^^^^

but his OC needs to be coached up first


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like ssthug and ranger gonna lose that avatar bet.



& kmac.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> & kmac.



Sounds like a rappers name..


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> & kmac.



Thats what happens when you bed down with old mangey possums,you catch the mange too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Goldy what you are leaving out is Kirby can also sell UGA's Campus and the Classic City of Athens which make Tally look like a mobile home park in Hiram. Plus we have an indoor practice facility under construction that is very sweet.



Really?  You're getting an indoor practice facility???????  You mean like the one FSU has has for 3 years now?

Do you really think these kids care about the "Classic City" of Athens?  I guess Saban has been selling the "Classic City" of Tuscaloosa.  They care about the nightlife and the girls, but most importantly, they care about winning and going to the NFL.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2016)

Big weekend in Athens let's see if we get another one or two


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like a rappers name..



kmac is a rapper too


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

K Mac can bust a rhyme


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 12, 2016)

Good news dawg fans.JUCO offensive tackle D'Marcus Hayes has committed  to the G.6 foot 6 320 lb 3 star should be a huge help on our O line


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Good news dawg fans.JUCO offensive tackle D'Marcus Hayes has committed  to the G.6 foot 6 320 lb 3 star should be a huge help on our O line



3 stars suck unless uga gets them!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> 3 stars suck unless uga gets them!



only when they play for the Vols


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2016)

Great pickup I also hear there is another one coming the 16th...


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks like thie Giant OT Wilson is leaning UGA..announcing 12-25.

Good read on Toneil Carter, RB from Houston that the Longhorns have been hard after to flip. He has kept his word and may be a nice addition, plus an early enrollee. he also plays in the Under Armour game the day before he reports. 
Anybody see Mel Kipers recent comments stating Chubb nor Michele were top 10 NFL draft backs and should return for 1 more year to bolster their draft stock..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like a rappers name..



maybe he is..... stop judging people.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 13, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like thie Giant OT Wilson is leaning UGA..announcing 12-25.
> 
> Good read on Toneil Carter, RB from Houston that the Longhorns have been hard after to flip. He has kept his word and may be a nice addition, plus an early enrollee. he also plays in the Under Armour game the day before he reports.
> Anybody see Mel Kipers recent comments stating Chubb nor Michele were top 10 NFL draft backs and should return for 1 more year to bolster their draft stock..



Yes I did see Kipers evaluation of Chubbs and Michele.  I am sure they already knew where they stood.  If one or both do decide to come out, there are definitely underlying problems with the program i.e. they know the OL is not going to get any better.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 13, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Goldy what you are leaving out is Kirby can also sell UGA's Campus and the Classic City of Athens which make Tally look like a mobile home park in Hiram. Plus we have an indoor practice facility under construction that is very sweet.



Yall are just now getting an indoor practice facility?  Sounds like Yall are a decade behind


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 13, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are just now getting an indoor practice facility?  Sounds like Yall are a decade behind



Yeah.  I thought that was cute how he threw that out there.  I think he's getting a Blackberry for Christmas, too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are a decade behind



Better than the Vols football program being OVER a decade behind!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Better than the Vols football program being OVER a decade behind!



Yeah, I guess 10rc is also proof that it takes more than an IPF to compete at an elite level.

Of course, a "Classic City" is the lamest attempt to impress 18 year old kids, too.  "Jamal and Joe Bob really appreciated the architecture in Athens, Coach Saban, so we'll have to pass on enrolling at Bama."


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yeah.  I thought that was cute how he threw that out there.  I think he's getting a Blackberry for Christmas, too.



Careful,  he might think they grow wild


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Better than the Vols football program being OVER a decade behind!



At least we have state of the art facilities among some of the best in the country.  What's been going on down there?  Buying RBs who break the bank and their self, instead of upgrading facilities?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> At least we have state of the art facilities among some of the best in the country.  What's been going on down there?  Buying RBs who break the bank and their self, instead of upgrading facilities?



Not enough brick masons in Athens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks like my Noles are gonna win the recruiting war.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2016)

Vols have a great indoor facility it is called the State Prison.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are just now getting an indoor practice facility?  Sounds like Yall are a decade behind



Until now, unlike you pansies, we practiced and played real man football in the real weather.  Now that all of the millennial recruits want to be sure that their hair don't get messed up, we are building a pansie facility.

BTW, tell us how much good that facility has done for VolSux!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> At least we have state of the art facilities among some of the best in the country.  What's been going on down there?  Buying RBs who break the bank and their self, instead of upgrading facilities?



You call Neyland a "State of the art" facility.. 

That's the trashiest stadium I've ever been too!! That place is a dump! Surrounded by trash!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Not enough brick masons in Athens.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 14, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yeah.  I thought that was cute how he threw that out there.  I think he's getting a Blackberry for Christmas, too.



flip phone.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Until now, unlike you pansies, we practiced and played real man football in the real weather.  Now that all of the millennial recruits want to be sure that their hair don't get messed up, we are building a pansie facility.
> 
> BTW, tell us how much good that facility has done for VolSux!



Recruiting rankings sure ain't suffering from it. I guess you think they should have stayed in leather helmets too?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Until now, unlike you pansies, we practiced and played real man football in the real weather.



Then why haven't y'all won anything?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then why haven't y'all won anything?



We've won plenty and even beat your Noles in the Sugar Bowl..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We've won plenty and even beat your Noles in the Sugar Bowl..



Then why did you fire your coach?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then why did you fire your coach?



Owning FSU wasn't the only thing on our list..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2016)

Daily Matthew6sux


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 14, 2016)

Good news Dawgs fans.......Tray Bishop 6-3 193 lb,4 star athlete has removed his name from Auburns commitment list and is now favoring the Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Good news Dawgs fans.......Tray Bishop 6-3 193 lb,4 star athlete has removed his name from Auburns commitment list and is now favoring the Dawgs.



Yep, looks like it's dead even between UF and the good guys. Looks like We have a legitimate shot with Wilson.  We shall see...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2016)

Kirby gonna set a new standard in recruiting. Now we need to see him coach.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, looks like it's dead even between UF and the good guys. Looks like We have a legitimate shot with Wilson.  We shall see...



Would be great if we could get Wilson,the O line needs a player like him bad.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Would be great if we could get Wilson,the O line needs a player like him bad.



Think Wilson is gonna follow big Netori J.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Would be great if we could get Wilson,the O line needs a player like him bad.



Yes and yes!! O line class is already nasty adding him would maybe the best o line class we've ever had.



westcobbdog said:


> Think Wilson is gonna follow big Netori J.



Hope your right!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Owning FSU wasn't the only thing on our list..



What was on the list that wasn't accomplished?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> What was on the list that wasn't accomplished?



Pleasing those demanding UGA fans.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> What was on the list that wasn't accomplished?



Beating Alabama..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pleasing those demanding UGA fans.......



Crybaby fans is more like it... Que up Emusmacker..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Beating Alabama..



I thought it was winning something besides games.  Something like a trophy of some sort.


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You call Neyland a "State of the art" facility..
> 
> That's the trashiest stadium I've ever been too!! That place is a dump! Surrounded by trash!



Ive been by there twice, both times it looks like toothpicks are holding it up from all the scaffolding holding it up. I guess repairing cracks?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2017)

Seen where Ga. has jumped Ohio St for the #2 spot in recruting. Go Kirby go


----------

